# she is forming a weird lump



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

Elinor is forming this weird lump on her left side, the right side looks completely fine. infact it kind of looks skinny. she is on her way out anyway, i just wanna make sure she isnt in pain.... what is it, does anyone know?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

Elinor is forming this weird lump on her left side, the right side looks completely fine. infact it kind of looks skinny. she is on her way out anyway, i just wanna make sure she isnt in pain.... what is it, does anyone know?


----------



## Sticky (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe a rupture? Had she fallen recently? A fall could cause internal damage.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 12, 2012)

She may have fallen. One of my girls fell while wrestling a big crick and she formed a lump on her abdomen. It didn't go away after her molt, but it got smaller. Not sure about the pain issue though.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

Sticky said:


> Maybe a rupture? Had she fallen recently? A fall could cause internal damage.


no she hasnt fallen, well not that i know of. i suppose she could have fallen within her cage. she is having a very hard time clinging to the top these days


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Could be a tumor....is it hard or soft?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

its soft



AndrewNisip said:


> Could be a tumor....is it hard or soft?


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

If it was a build up of any sort like hemolymph, then that's what it would be if it were hard, or an infection, this softness leads me to belive a tumor or something....just an educated guess...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never heard of insects having tumors, but that doesn't mean it's impossible. Some people will say insects don't feel pain. I'm not sure of that, but I wouldn't freezer her yet.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> I've never heard of insects having tumors, but that doesn't mean it's impossible. Some people will say insects don't feel pain. I'm not sure of that, but I wouldn't freezer her yet.


oh no i really dont want to have to do that yet...


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 12, 2012)

The lump on my girl looks just like that. It looks like it was from a fall if you ask me.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Then maybe she did fall and you didn't see it...it could be a ruptured organ and inner bleeding of hemolymph...if she dies, would you mind biopsy-ing it to see what it is?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Then maybe she did fall and you didn't see it...it could be a ruptured organ and inner bleeding of hemolymph...if she dies, would you mind biopsy-ing it to see what it is?


lol omg, i guess i could try, i wouldnt een know how to go about it. but if you wouldnt mind walking me through it im sure i can do it.. and she is going to die pretty soon...she is on her way out but she is fighting it with everything shes got. im even feeding her by putting her food directly to her mouth, she doesnt seem to be strong enough to hold on to the top and reach out for prey.  my poor girl


----------



## aNisip (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah sure! It will be hard bc you'll basically be cutting open a friend, but you can push though it and think of it as helping science. If she is struggling that much than she for sure is on her way out, sorry about it.  

Basically, just use a razor blade or break-away blade, or sizzors or scalpel and cut the mass from her body,then cut the mass in half and describe what it looks like, or even a picture. Wait til she has passed, but soon after, her body will begin decomposing quickly so don't wait...I'm assuming you dont have a light microsope so the pic or description of the inside of the mass should suffice.

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yeah sure! It will be hard bc you'll basically be cutting open a friend, but you can push though it and think of it as helping science. If she is struggling that much than she for sure is on her way out, sorry about it.
> 
> Basically, just use a razor blade or break-away blade, or sizzors or scalpel and cut the mass from her body,then cut the mass in half and describe what it looks like, or even a picture. Wait til she has passed, but soon after, her body will begin decomposing quickly so don't wait...I'm assuming you dont have a light microsope so the pic or description of the inside of the mass should suffice.
> 
> ...


ok, ill keep you posted as too when she passes


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2012)

Did she lay any ooths recently? I have a female Sphodromantis viridis that laid one ooth and has become eggbound. She is showing a majorly distended abdomen and it totally weighs her down. She mostly just hangs on and her abdomen sags.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

ya she laid one about a week and half ago and it was the biggest one so far out of four. so i dont think that what it is.... it seems that she is just old and week, and fell.



patrickfraser said:


> Did she lay any ooths recently? I have a female Sphodromantis viridis that laid one ooth and has become eggbound. She is showing a majorly distended abdomen and it totally weighs her down. She mostly just hangs on and her abdomen sags.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 12, 2012)

When I was young, I had a tarantula that I dropped and it almost split, but just kinda got herniated. It cleared up with a couple molts, but that isn't the case here, but a possible cause.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> When I was young, I had a tarantula that I dropped and it almost split, but just kinda got herniated. It cleared up with a couple molts, but that isn't the case here, but a possible cause.


your right it seems like thts exactly what happened. im still debating whether i wanna do a little autopsy per the request of andrew. im willing to do it, but it makes me nervous. and my bf said he doesnt want to touch her to help, so im still deciding


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow - you're really brave if you actually decide to do it. I doubt I could even think about doing that!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> Wow - you're really brave if you actually decide to do it. I doubt I could even think about doing that!


im willing to do im just worried that im going to destroy her body and still have no idea what happened. after she dies i was thinking i would put her back outside and ( i know it sounds weird) let the ants have at her, that way she goes back into nature and the circle of life continues.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 13, 2012)

Im not saying you have to if you don't want to, I dont want to force you  I know it would be tough...it would just explain what the cause, but if she is pretty lethargic and such then we can assume that w/e it is is not good...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Im not saying you have to if you don't want to, I dont want to force you  I know it would be tough...it would just explain what the cause, but if she is pretty lethargic and such then we can assume that w/e it is is not good...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


  well of course you cant force me! but you obviously have an interest and thats what this forum is for, learning!


----------



## Digger (Dec 13, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Then maybe she did fall and you didn't see it...it could be a ruptured organ and inner bleeding of hemolymph...if she dies, would you mind biopsy-ing it to see what it is?


Written like a true entomologist, Andrew :detective: 

"biopsy-ing" Sounds like a disease one catches in the back alleys of Chennai...


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 14, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Im not saying you have to if you don't want to, I dont want to force you  I know it would be tough...it would just explain what the cause, but if she is pretty lethargic and such then we can assume that w/e it is is not good...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


so she ended up dying last night, she was completely stiff this morning when i woke up. but im at work so she is getting hard. we'll have to just assume that she fell


----------



## aNisip (Dec 15, 2012)

D_Hemptress said:


> so she ended up dying last night, she was completely stiff this morning when i woke up. but im at work so she is getting hard. we'll have to just assume that she fell


Sorry to hear this.  Im sorry for your loss 


Digger said:


> Written like a true entomologist, Andrew :detective:
> 
> "biopsy-ing" Sounds like a disease one catches in the back alleys of Chennai...


Lol thanks Digger!  and I guess I should've said "would you mind performing a biopsy on the mantis?" :detective:


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 15, 2012)

I think she definitely fell. Here is a pic of my girl as adult with the same lump on her side:












Sorry about your loss.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 15, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I think she definitely fell. Here is a pic of my girl as adult with the same lump on her side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya that looks the same. how long has she had that? is she ok? because it seemed as soon as i noticed the injury she started to die pretty fast.


----------



## Mvalenz (Dec 15, 2012)

D_Hemptress said:


> ya that looks the same. how long has she had that? is she ok? because it seemed as soon as i noticed the injury she started to die pretty fast.


She has had it since a couple of weeks into her subadult phase. I was hoping it would go away after her last molt, but it just got smaller. She is doing great. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. After she fell she didn't eat for a while though. I wasn't sure if she was going to make it. She slowly began to eat again. Now she won't stop eating.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 15, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> She has had it since a couple of weeks into her subadult phase. I was hoping it would go away after her last molt, but it just got smaller. She is doing great. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. After she fell she didn't eat for a while though. I wasn't sure if she was going to make it. She slowly began to eat again. Now she won't stop eating.


good to hear, im glad


----------

